# My stuff



## redsandvb

2.1
HK AVR 7550HD
Ascend 340 SE pair
Adire Rava sub
Squeezebox Touch

5.1.4
Marantz SR7010
Paradigm Monitor 5 v.3 main
Paradigm CC-290 v.5 center
Paradigm Mini Monitor v.2 surr
Pioneer SP-T22A-LR front Atmos add-ons
Pioneer SP-T22A-LR rear Atmos add-ons
SVS PB-4000
Oppo UDP-203, BDP-103D, BDP-93
Sony XBR-65Z9D
Squeezebox Touch


----------



## redsandvb

-New SR7005 'cause SR6005 died and the SR7005 was down to $999 @ Amazon.
-BDP-93 added
-Squeezeboxes not originally listed


----------



## redsandvb

Sony KDL-46XBR8 started dying so replaced by a KDL-55W900A

Marantz SR7005 HDMI board died, turns out the SR6005 wasn't busted so it's in use until the SR7005 is repaired


----------



## redsandvb

Replaced SR7005 with SR7010, added Pioneer SP-T22A-LR Atmos add-ons


----------



## redsandvb

aded Oppo BDP-103D


----------



## redsandvb

added XBR-65Z9D and Oppo 203, yipee:smile:


----------



## redsandvb

SVS PB-4000 replaced my Outlaw LFM-1 Plus...yaahooo :grin2:


----------

